
When Writers Speak (2009) - happy-go-lucky
https://www.nytimes.com/2009/09/27/books/review/Krystal-t.html
======
billfruit
I feel I can relate to what the writer is telling. Amongst the names
mentioned, I think Thomas Jefferson, was someone who fould talking much
difficult that writing, iirc he significantly contributed to the eloquent
language of declaration of independence and other documents, but struggled to
participate in verbal discussions of the Continental Congress.

